# Sacramento Weavers & Spinners Open House



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Feb 8 & 9, 2014, 10 am to 4 pm
Sacramento Weavers & Spinners Guild
Annual Open House - Shepard Garden & Art Center
3330 Mckinley Blvd
Sacramento, CA
Free admission and parking

Have a good day!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Today was first day of
Sacramento Weavers & Spinners Guild Annual Open House
Shepard Garden & Art Center
3330 Mckinley Blvd
Sacramento, CA
Feb 8 & 9, 2014, 10 am to 4 pm
Free admission and parking
(Click pictures to view larger images) 

​ 
Articles created by members are hung for display

​ 
Many demonstrations and exhibitions of spinning with wheels. A Kromski Polonaise wheel (left) in the same room as a modern steel spinning wheel. 

​ 
Navajo weaving demonstration. A piece in progress (left) and Marilyn works a new piece (right)

​ 
Small looms are demonstrated. A narrow band loom (left) and a folding floor loom (right).

​ 
Another floor loom demonstration (left) and Shimenko works a multharness table loom (right).

​ 
Linda demonstrates a Structo 8 harness table loom (left), a Marudai band weaving loom takes a break (right).


​ 
This old wooden yarn winder has a gear to help count how many yarns are being wound. It's in the raffle!

​ 
The Basketry display area (left) and a wool carding/blending demonstration area (right).

​ 
A little Ashford portable spinning wheel (left) and young Remy helps people try their hand at weaving on a loom (right).

​ 
Here is some of the piles of wool and yarn available in the Sales Area!

We'll be there tomorrow too!

It was a good day!


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

it is a good thing I don't live anywhere near there! I woudl have to have a Navajo floor loom and one of those marudai and some of those....

:run:

Thanks for the coverage, Franco


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't remember where I got it from, but I found a PDF with instructions on making a Navajo loom. I found it after watching Clara Sherman's Navajo spindling video on Youtube and I did some googling. I would love to make one and try weaving on it. It looks like a fabulous time Franco, I think it would be amazing to live near so many people who were into fiber arts.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Oh, that looks like a fine open house! I confess I have been thinking about some sort of loom. I am just learning to spin and I'm still thinking of more things to do with fiber. That folding floor loom looks like it could be a real space saver!


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Thank you for your comments.

Kasota, frame loom weaving is very simple way to start. You can start very small to learn the basics and then work your way up to the bigger equipment.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Lythrum, is this the PDF from Weaving in Beauty showing how to build a Navajo loom?

http://weavinginbeauty2.wpengine.netdna-cdn.com/loomplan.pdf

Have a good day!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

It is.  I had forwarded it to my dad when I found it, as a subtle hint that he needed to build one, but he didn't bite.  It doesn't look like it would be hard to make. Maybe after I finish my stash quest this year I will be ready to take on weaving. I have a pile of socks to knit first though. Thanks for finding it again.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Rabbitgeek, now you have gone and done it. I Googled frame weaving. That lead me to Pinterest. 

I am doomed.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Well then, my pinterest boards can be seen at
http://www.pinterest.com/francorios/boards/

Have a good day!


----------

